# Salomon F22 Help!



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi guys.. 

I live in no mans land boots are a bloody nightmare for me...

I had Salomon F22 boots for years which until they were shot were absolutey ace so good. Last season i got a hold of a pair of Dialouges in the same size thinking that they would size up the same as my old F22 but i failed they were HELL. 

Does anyone know which boot in the Salomon range replaced the F22? And if they would fit similarly to my old ones or have they changed the whole line size wise...

Help as always appreciated.


cheers


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I had the dialogues several years back and absolutely loved everything about them...but they packed out within 2 seasons (was riding a ton then). Bought same size dialogues after that and they were *HUGE*...hated them. I realized Soloman boot sizes change every year! Returned the dialogues and bought the F20...after a change of insoles, have a boot with which I'm quite satisfied (rub my Achilles tendon, but gets better the more I wear them).

Also live in the boonies...one hr drive to nearest real snowboard shop and, even then, their stock is limited. The good thing about that shop is I learned enough about boot fitting (from actual, experienced snowboarders) to know what to look for in a well fitting snowboard boot.

Where I live, only way I can get the boot brands/models I want is to buy online. I bought and returned 4 sets of different model boots before I found the F20s. Don't remember the store I bought from (evo?), but seem to remember the returns were either "free" or cheap...time consuming, but not too bad experience, overall.


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Salomon has the F4 and F3 for men now- fusion liner. Look them up online. (I've always worn the F22 but they discontinued them for women. I have a pair of F20's I got on sale and an extra pair (new) from eBay.)


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Try F3.0. I have mine for three seasons. They don't pack out as much.


----------



## ricksen24 (Sep 9, 2015)

Been looking at the Synapse.

Any thoughts on these? 

The Dialouges i had were Boa i think that might have been part of the problem something to do with the side Boa was digging right into my ankle bone.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't like BOA either...no digging on mine, but having two giant protrusions sticking out on each boot was annoying (I'm satisfied with Salomon's lacing system anyway).

One of the models I tried on in my search was the Synapse. Very impressive boot for sure...but the F20 just fit me better (even though they were both supposedly the same size). You probably already know, but don't choose a so-so fitting boot with high-end features over a better fitting boot with slightly less glitz.


----------



## pvillegil (Jan 9, 2016)

I too have to replace my f22s. I have had them for maybe 7 years now. I have them paired with some SPX pro bindings. I love this combo, and the bindings still seem to be in good shape, but I have worn down the insulation in the boots. I was wondering if you ever found a replacement solution?


----------

